# EEA Family Permit



## jgwagner4 (Aug 27, 2011)

I must say that being a beta tester for the UK visa application website has been a challenge but I am getting through it and have found 212andrew’s thread most interesting and helpful as I am in a similar situation.

My Wife of 22 years is a German citizen and we both work for a company with a large presence in the UK. She has taken a position in the UK as it is much closer to her family than the western part of the US where we currently reside. From our employers perspective it is also possible for me to work from the UK and my group will be transferring me to be paid locally, but we are responsible for my visa.

I am applying for the EEA Family permit.

One of the required questions is, “*Please enter details of what you plan to do whilst in the UK?*” I have seen the responses that things like this should be left blank, but this is not an option on the online form. I am unable to leave it blank. Should I enter that I intend apply for a residency permit, find a place to live and work?

In the EEA National section there are many questions that are not relevant or even possible for us to answer that would not have been an issue on the paper form, but are required on the web version.

Here are some of the questions and my responses and thoughts, understanding that we also already provided much of this information back on the Employment, Income and Sponsor Details tab. 

- "*What is the EEA National Registration Certificate number for the EEA National?*" What is this? It is mandatory. Could my wife even have one at this point?

- "*How are you related to the EEA National?*" Easy… I select “_Spouse_”

- "*How often do you meet?*" I type in “_daily_”
- "*When did you last see the EEA National?*" ummm... _today_. So I enter that... the problem is I will need to update it every day to keep it up-to-date.

- "*Does EEA national currently living in the UK?*" I select "_No_"

- "*Is the UK address given the permanent address of the EEA National?*" I assume they are talking about the address of our friends that I entered for our contact (since I am not yet sure where we will be living) while we are in the UK so I select "_No_". This makes a new question appear...

- "*Address?*" I guess they want me to enter her permanent address which is back in the US.

- "*Is the EEA National currently living in the UK?*" This question sounds very familiar to the one a few above, except that it is using better English (this coming from an American). Again I select "_No_"

- "*What is their current working status?*" Because she will be an employee of the company, it is a transfer for her, I select "_Employed Full Time_" and a new question appears asking for her National Insurance Number, which she will not get until she works with HR when we arrive in the UK. This is a required question. How should/can I answer this?

Any thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put N/A to all of them.


----------

